# 1970 console lid question-lock no worky?



## 70gtorag (Nov 17, 2010)

I just got in a new repro console lid and hinge from Ames, and it has the locking latch and button. When I test fit it on top of the console, it does not fit. There is a guide pin cast in the lid, that interferes with it closing. Since I have never had a working lid I do not know how they are supposed to work. I have also never seen a picture of a correct locking lid. Is there some sort of bracket or spacer that sits on top of the console to accept the lid? Does anybody have any pics of a working lid?


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

There is significant latitude for adjustment of the hinge at the fastening point(s) to the console and to the lid (ie, front to back, right to left). I have the original lid and console, (though the latching mechanism broke long ago) that I took off a while back to refurbish. It took me quite a while to get it adjusted so that it opened and closed smoothly. It was a bit of a pain for such a simple thing. I don't know if there is some special technique ... I think you may just have to play around with it.

In general, if the pin is too far in front or too far behind the hole in the console, then adjust the hinge where it screws into the console (ie loosen screws and slide forward or arear). If it is off right or left, adjust where it screws to the lid.

All FWIW


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

Actually, I looked at my console lid and remembered a few things that may facilitate your adjustment.

In my case, I was unable to remove the console insert (box that you put your stuff in) with the lid still attached to the hinge, and I was unable to adjust the attaching point of the hinge to the console with the insert in. So, remove the lid, then remove the insert. Do your intial adjustment with the insert out. When completely correct (hinge to console and hinge to lid), then remove the lid from the hinge, replace the insert, and re-attach and align the lid (again). I know it sounds stupid, but that's the only way it worked for me.


----------

